# Dying to get a XD40



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be looking into buying my first gun in a few months. Recently, I have shot with a friend of mine at the range and I used his gun, Glock 22 .40 cal. This was my first and only handgun that I ever shot so to me, it felt great. Felt good in my hands, good size, easy to clean ect ect. Seemed like a great gun. 

While searching for the gun that I wanted most online, the Springfield XD40 really stands out. It looks great and received a lot of great reviews. The only thing negative that I heard about it was the finish of the weapon and how it starts to fade. Glocks last forever and I was wondering how are the XD40's in that subject. 

I know I should just go to the range and rent one but, I just want to order one already. They are beautiful guns. Is there a difference in grip, easier/harder to shoot or recoil?


----------



## Kyled93 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am curious as well!! I have been looking at a similar gun .40 XD M.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I honestly liked the way the XD40 felt in my hands a little better than a Glock. I was comparing the G23 and the XD40 and fell in love with the XD so to speak. I haven't shot a subcompact, but the full service model felt great. I was shooting cheap range ammo(I rented the one I shot), but even then the .40 caliber was not snappy or inaccurate. I have been told on a previous thread that they are easy to clean and breakdown. I wasn't able to break it down as it was rented. 

Good question about the finish...I would like to know more about that.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

I also felt the same way about the feel of the Glock grip vs the XD. The XD just fit in my hand better, regardless of which caliber I was shooting.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I was going to reply but then realized the original post was 3+ months old, the OP hasn't been back since he posted, and has probably already bought something; so giving advice would be useless. 

Oh damn, I think I just replied anyway.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For the past 2 years, my primary carry piece has been a Glock (first a 27 and soon after a 23). This past February, I bought an XD40 which for $419.99 new, I could not pass up. I have had the opportunity to evaluate both pieces and as a result, I am still carrying my G23.

I have a few problems with the XD40, but nothing that could not be overcome with practice. It's a fine gun and I would consider carrying it (it IS in my carry stable), but I prefer my G23 (I have two) for OC and CC use.

The XD40 is a good addition to anyone's collection and I would not be remiss were I to use it for defensive work.


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

LazyChandler said:


> I will be looking into buying my first gun in a few months. Recently, I have shot with a friend of mine at the range and I used his gun, Glock 22 .40 cal. This was my first and only handgun that I ever shot so to me, it felt great. Felt good in my hands, good size, easy to clean ect ect. Seemed like a great gun.
> 
> While searching for the gun that I wanted most online, the Springfield XD40 really stands out. It looks great and received a lot of great reviews. The only thing negative that I heard about it was the finish of the weapon and how it starts to fade. Glocks last forever and I was wondering how are the XD40's in that subject.
> 
> I know I should just go to the range and rent one but, I just want to order one already. They are beautiful guns. Is there a difference in grip, easier/harder to shoot or recoil?


I have a XD40 in Bi-tone which is my everyday firearm for roughly the last two years which I carry in a Maxpedition briefcase, I have not noticed any dulling of the finish. I will say for my hands which are small, the grip fits my hand better on the XD40 than the XD45 ( I have both).


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are correct Todd, the OP has been AWOL since January. For the benefit of others I will just say don't buy any gun you expect to use without first having a sample in your hand. Grip size and shape matters. All grips are not created equal.

tumbleweed


----------

